# Any one from Mumbai University done WES ?



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

Mumbai University applicants for WES can you drop me a line, i have some queries.

Also for the folks who got ECA done from WES, did you submit HSC and SSC marksheets, in sealed envelopes.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi mate,

I too had a similar question which i bounced in this forum.
You may check the link of the thread below..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...s-living-canada/975986-re-wes-evaluation.html


----------

